# elbow bursa



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all,

Medicare patient

Pre/Post DX: chronic olecranon bursitis

Procedure: Excision olecranon bursa

Does have the bursa sac removed entirely without any difficulty. _*Then patient had a very prominent tip on the olecranon, which was debrided using the rongeurs and small osteotmes to give us a smooth surface.*_

Since this is MEDICARE bill 24147/or 24120 rather 24105 even though the intent is 24105?
726.33, 726.91

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## sphillips79 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am a little confused, why wouldn't you go with 24105?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 22, 2012)

this is a medicare patient 24105 bundles into 24120


----------



## armen (Mar 22, 2012)

Jamie Dezenzo said:


> this is a medicare patient 24105 bundles into 24120



Just checked EncoderPro, Per CCI these two codes are not bundled. But if you think they will be bundled why would not you use 24105 with 726.33 and 24120-59 with 726.91?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 22, 2012)

I also have EncoderPro and I still see an edit???


----------



## armen (Mar 23, 2012)

Jamie Dezenzo said:


> I also have EncoderPro and I still see an edit???


You are right there is an edit, seems like i typed a wrong code. I would still use 24105 and append modifier 59 to 24120 if op report supports the use of 59.


----------

